# Sicilian: tutto sarbatu



## Quantz

Contesto siciliano

"Ho due orologi conservati che ci vogliono occhi per guardarli, cose che gli altri se le possono sognare… ed è *tutto sarbatu, tutto conservato*… uno in oro rosso con lapadella grossa, poi ho un Cartier.

*tutto sarbatu, tutto conservato ??*


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì.
Sarbari o sarvari = conservare


----------



## Quantz

Grazie infinitamente.


----------



## Sicilian Girl

Quantz said:


> Contesto siciliano
> 
> "Ho due orologi conservati che ci vogliono occhi per guardarli, cose che gli altri se le possono sognare… ed è *tutto sarbatu, tutto conservato*… uno in oro rosso con lapadella grossa, poi ho un Cartier.
> 
> *tutto sarbatu, tutto conservato ??*


Sarbare means 2 things: saving and putting away. In this context, it was an item put away in a proper place. = conservare


----------

